# November 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Please submit up to 2 photos taken this month. 

Oh and we've noticed that some of the submissions are HUGE, making it difficult to see the entirety of your beautiful photographs. For those linking/embedding from other photo sharing sites please keep your photo under 425 x 640 or thereabouts.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ei - have no clue what you posted -just too low TECH !!!!!!!! LOL DO I NEED THIS ?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Also, no stealing photographs from the adminstrator, even if their dog is exceptionally handsome. You'll just have to get your own wirehair if you want to post pictures of one.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought I recognised that pup haha


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

My boy proudly showing off his poppy


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

"Oi, give us our ball back!"


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

16 month old Bowie enjoying some of these last few warm days.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

arghhhh!!!! shoulda checked the battery levels on my go pro before todays shoot, would've got a great pic of Ruby backing up Elvis on a point


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I asked him "is mama home?".
He watched the door for at least a minute.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TreV - so much for getting a interior decorator - LOL


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

The very first wild grouse retrieve for our Vizsla boy. We were out in the field several times, walked a hundred or so miles and flushed about a hundred or so grouses. But this time around he was actually steady long enough to be rewarded with a shot/ retrieve.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

1st week of November and still great weather for hikes along the lakeshore bluffs.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

R said:


> TreV - so much for getting a interior decorator - LOL


Yes he does a great job re-arranging


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

My fourth V:


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

camera fully charged for today's shoot...I've just checked


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Riley455 said:


> My fourth V:


I love the second set of pictures but you can only enter 2 each month.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Riley455 said:
> 
> 
> > My fourth V:
> ...


Let us know which two you want to enter and I can remove the others.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Please remove the first set of pictures then.

Thanks.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Taken this morning. Yeah, yeah she's spoiled. She has 2 frog toys because she's completely obsessed with them. She nurses on their heads. ???


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Someone got into a bag of flour - I think I found the guilty party...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

waiting for the guns to get ready, so time for a quick pic today


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #1

Aspen down at the farm this weekend (thankfully, no snow - yet!).


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #2

Unfortunately, the back fields at the farm were blocked by the "lake" that forms each spring and fall. Last year at this time it was frozen, with snow on the ground. Aspen had no problem bounding through the water but my wellies weren't quite high enough for me to follow. This is the disappointed face I got when I told him to head back.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Nothing beats a kong and a warm fireplace on a cold November day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Photo #2
> 
> Unfortunately, the back fields at the farm were blocked by the "lake" that forms each spring and fall. Last year at this time it was frozen, with snow on the ground. Aspen had no problem bounding through the water but my wellies weren't quite high enough for me to follow. This is the disappointed face I got when I told him to head back.


He has such a good looking head on him.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > Photo #2
> ...


I think so too, but I'm biased


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Black Friday with Vizslas.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Black Friday with Vizslas.


Looks truely awfull Rod, how do you put up with all those crowds!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Happy Face (after successful hunting).


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our Christmas card photo


----------

